# New guy w/ new cats!



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Hi everyone. I'm a n00b whos one cat just turned into 6. I love animals... dogs and cats mainly but I am coolwith all mamals, reptiles, and birds. There's a few from the insect world that I don't care to associate with, namely spiders but as long as they stay away I'm cool.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Russ! 1 to 6 in a day...congrats and good luck


----------



## Russ (May 23, 2003)

Thanks catman! At first I was concerned that I would be stuck with the extra kittens but in less than 24 hours two have been claimed. One by the person whos cat did the deed, and another by a neighbor. It looks like all of them could have happy homes by the end of the week.

I've never had newborn kittens before. I am kind of surprised how active they are already.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

My cat just had her first litter and I felt the same. I can't believe how fast they grow and how they get around so young.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Russ, welcome to the Cat Forum! I'm the same way, I love all animals but I just have this thing with spiders. Don't get me wrong, I'd never kill one in my house, but they still give me chills. It's nice to have you here!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I pretty well love all animals, except I have a fear of sharks. And maggots (I have no idea why but if I see one on my I'll scream like a little girl).

I used to like spiders as a kid, and have no big problem with them now. But 4 apartments ago I lived in one that was full of these long legged, 1/1.5 inch diameter ground spiders that would actually attack. As in run AT you and jump and bite. They freaked me out a bit (so I don't like ground spiders any more).


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

lol that is pretty scary Bean. I would freak if a spider came running at me!


----------

